# what pellets do you use in your traeger



## FARTS-N-MATCHES (Apr 20, 2011)

does everyone use the traeger pellets or has anyone had better results with other brands? I read a lot of good things about the BBQr's delight. thinking of ordering some. its my understanding that traeger uses a lot of filler wood and just enough of the good stuff for the flavor.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I like the Traeger pellets-My favorites are mesquite,pecan,hickory & apple-Sometimes I will mix the apple with one of the others-Mesquite is probably my favorite.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

No Traeger pellets for me, they have to much wood dust, I but the perfect blend from cooking pellets. They are the best!


----------



## FARTS-N-MATCHES (Apr 20, 2011)

they seem popular but i gotta stick with mesquite, oak, or pecan. hickory is nice but i like the others better. just didn't know if anyone has any opinions on the BBQr's delight pellets. $40.00 for 40 pounds of pure mesquite. not to shabby i think.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

FARTS-N-MATCHES said:


> they seem popular but i gotta stick with mesquite, oak, or pecan. hickory is nice but i like the others better. just didn't know if anyone has any opinions on the BBQr's delight pellets. $40.00 for 40 pounds of pure mesquite. not to shabby i think.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


If you try them please let us know what you think.


----------



## FARTS-N-MATCHES (Apr 20, 2011)

oh i definitely will, i just gotta use the traeger ones first cause i know if i don't use them before i get the others then they will just sit in the garage unused if i like the BBQr's delight. Guess i could always mix them though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NWW (Feb 22, 2005)

*Pellets*

I have been purchasing pellets from Barbequewood.com. 100% real wood of whatever wood you want. Traegers pellets were ok but they use primarily Alder wood with other wood oil added for flavor. Their Mesquite pellets did'nt taste right to me. The pellets from Barbequewood.com adds a great flavor and the prices are very reasonable.

Seems they are out of Mesquite right now though.


----------



## FARTS-N-MATCHES (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks, i will look them up. just found on the website that BBQr's delight is flavor wood blended with oak. so i don't think i will be using them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Where can you buy pellets in Houston? Academy does not handle, home depot, Lowe's, etc...


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

tpool said:


> Where can you buy pellets in Houston? Academy does not handle, home depot, Lowe's, etc...


I have a buddy of mine that lives in Kerrville & he orders his off the internet from Traeger I believe & it includes shipping.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Hebert's usually has pellets...


----------



## NWW (Feb 22, 2005)

*Pellets*

I've purchased in Academy and Ace Hardware but usually purchase online now. The Academy in Pearland carries a brand I've used but has too much oak for my taste. Ace carries Traeger brand.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks guys!

T-BONE


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*Sometimes Costco brings Traeger in as a guest vendor and they will sell the pellets for about $13 a sack. Usually just mesquite, though.*

*Texas Star Pellet Co. on Commerce off Beechnut/59 has the best selection and the best prices.*
*http://www.texasstarfoods.com/index.html* 

*My favorite "flavors" are Hickory and Pecan.*

:doowapsta


----------



## markjustmark (Oct 10, 2012)

Academy here sells B&B pellets in hickory and also mesquite. For $8.99 a 20-lb bag it was not too bad.


----------

